# More newbie! ~ Hiya i'm Laura



## Lora (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi  
I'm Lora. From NZ.
Just the tech director.. lighting..sound...sort...
known as techie nazi to those who are lucky enough to have worked with me... (oops)
I have a question actually (please help!)
We have about 4 pretty old selecon Z/spots~
one of them works nicely. the other 3 are.. blobby and useless...?
i've changed bulbs and cleaned lenses... any suggestions?

Have a happy day-


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Lora!

I'm Nick. Welcome to controlbooth. I don't really know much about followspots cept how to run them so I can't really help you there? Only problem that we've had when it "wasn't working" was that they didn't realize the shutter was closed :-( lol. Are there fuses in a spot? I'd guess that there were but I'm not totally sure. If there are I would say take a look if those are gone. Keep posting! See you around!

~Nick


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 6, 2005)

Lora said:


> Hi
> I'm Lora. From NZ.
> Just the tech director.. lighting..sound...sort...
> known as techie nazi to those who are lucky enough to have worked with me... (oops)
> ...




Hi Laura, welcome to controlbooth! 

In regards to your question, could you post a little more specific info about the spot problems you are having (too dim, uneven, blow out all the time etc etc) so we can get a better idea what the problem may be. 

Thanks and hope you enjoy your time on our wonderful website!
-w


----------



## Peter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Laura! Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

There are alot of people arround here who are serious about tech and we are always looking for more people who can share their experience and advice with us. 

Unfortunatly, I to do not know a ton about spotlights... what do you mean by "Blobby"? I guess I would just have to suggest you try to follow the light back through it's path through the light, cleaing as you go. I am quite sure some others arround here will have some more specific advice, and i hope it helps. In the meantime, please feel free to look arround the site and comment on anyother topics you feel you can add to!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The official welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## ccfan213 (Jun 6, 2005)

hi laura!

hmm... blobby? like the light is out of focus? that could probably be fairly easily fixed... i dont know that much about followspots, but if its not focusing well a little wd40 might be all you need.


----------



## cutlunch (Jun 8, 2005)

Lora said:


> Hi
> I'm Lora. From NZ.
> Just the tech director.. lighting..sound...sort...
> known as techie nazi to those who are lucky enough to have worked with me... (oops)
> ...



Before I have a go at answering Lora's question I'll give some background on the type of lights she is talking about, for members who have not come across them before.

First Z/spot is short for the Model Name Zoomspot made by the New Zealand Company Selecon. These aren't follow spots but a profile light. They normaly have an adjustable angle range eg Zoomspot 1200M 16 - 32 degree which is a twelve hundred watt light with beam angle adjustable between 16 and 32 degrees. In New Zealand lights are specified by beam angle not size as in the States.

Now Lora back to your question. I am sorry if you have already tried what I am about to suggest to you. You mentioned you have cleaned the lenses. Did you take the lenses out to clean both sides, I know on some Zoomspots you can't get to one side of the lenses easily. 

What is the condition of the reflector ,did you clean that , is it patchy in places ? This would help cause blobbiness. You didn't mention the shutters, are they still firm and hold their position or are they starting to slip into the light beam?

Do all the lamp bases look the same ie or have any been replaced? Sometimes the lamps may be replaced with one that has a slightly different filament arrangement. This can sometimes cause slight shadows if the lamp base is not readjusted to allow for the change in lamp.

I live in Auckland so if you want you can private message me for more help.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lora (Jun 8, 2005)

Blobby...means patchy and not very bright, even when focused.
I did clean both sides of the lenses, yeah,
And the reflectors don't look perfect, but they're not dirty- ...I haven't got shutters in 
I will check the lamp bases though!
Thankyou very much ^^
yes- zoomspot, not Followspot!
Thank you


----------



## mixsa (Jun 9, 2005)

yay, another nz'er
and go selecon too!
(even if those old 650W zoomspots are a bit rubbish- they have a certain charm)
the 1200W Zoomspots though are really nice, and i prefer them even to their flagship pacifics

sweet,
keep on tech'ing


----------



## Lora (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know about the certain charm...
lol... I like pacifics, and yes, the newer zoomspots though 
are selecon lights not widely used outside of NZ?
just a question...
anyways- have a happy day


----------



## dt21 (Jun 11, 2005)

Lora

We have some old and new selecon zoomspots and our older ones have had what sounds like the same problem as yours. It came from your gimps playing around with the reflector alignment I don’t know what your lights are like but at the back of the light you should find 3 adjustment knobs try using those to align things properly


----------



## avkid (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry for my lateness, welcome to Controlbooth!
-The OFFICIAL WELCOME WAGON (part 1 of 2)


----------



## sound_nerd (Jun 12, 2005)

Make sure you dont have the lenses in backwards. I know it sounds simple, but I had this problem with some Strand leko's that weren't shooting properly.


----------

